# Anyone else dumped because of IBS??



## 21105 (Jan 15, 2006)

I was recently dumped a few months back and I know it had alot to do with that fact I had IBS. I'm a good bf but I guess with having IBS I didn't go out as much with my ex or didn't go on trips or just in general hang out with her as much as I wanted to because of the constant urges and embarrassment. Over time this lead her to the fact that she couldn't apparently handle that kind of a relationship and wanted to do things(go out, movies, club, dinner) so she left me.I guess my question has anyone else dealt with this situation? I guess I don't feel worthy of dating anyone because I know having IBS over time would ruin any relationships I have.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

hey miserable1,I did go out with a guy once, and he found my ibs hard to deal with.At the time i didnt know i had ibs-i just had bouts of diarrhea. We didnt do as much, but i tried. We would go out 3 x a week and it still wasnt enough for him. I wouldmt eat at all and he just thought i was trying maintain my "thinness." Anyhow, the bottom line is, if that person really truly cares about you, they wouldnt leave you, and would be patient and try to understand.


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by joy in sf:, if that person really truly cares about you, they wouldnt leave you, and would be patient and try to understand.


i wouldn't go out with someone doesnt understand what i'm going through


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome miserable


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I am to old for this board but they are right. If she was worth having she could learn to put up with things that you can't help. My husband has had to change his life a lot because of my IBS but he has been with me all these years ( 40) w/out complaining.







gotta luv him


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I haven't been dumped cos of it, but i have dumped people cos of it!My boyfriend is pretty understanding about it, so im lucky i suppose.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I have lost lots of friends because of it. Not that they hate me, they just don't want to be around me. But the ones that stay with me I really cherish. It makes me think twice before I judge another.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I must have been really lucky in that department.If they will not accept you for who you are, then they are not worth having. Remember that. xx


----------



## 16428 (Jan 3, 2006)

Immaturity and age, does have an effect on IBS and relationships to be honest. Young partners often feel the need to go out drink alot and eat out! This is fair enough as they are fortunate enough to be able to do this. What is hard is to be able find someone who is understanding and will adapt for you in early stages of a relationship. This is hard to find as when you are young you are not often given the time you need for the partner to fully understand IBS. But there are understanding people out there so donâ€™t let IBS stop you dating!!! Have fun and relax!


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I have been like this since I was 19, so I know how it was be young. Well I can remenber if I think real hard.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

I totally agree with Danny!I find that the older you get, the easier it is to find some people who are understanding. im not saying that just coz youre older means that youre mature, but that (older) people are more patient and willing to listen to you. When i was dating in high school, it was more about hanging out and partying and doing everything fast and wild with crazy people. Now that im more mature, i focus on listening to people and getting to know what theyre about and hopefully, they will do the same.


----------



## 16030 (Jan 23, 2006)

I agree with eveyrone else! If people dont accept you for who you are then they dont deserve to be in your life! When i met my bf i explained my situation that i have a stomach problem and i have to go to the washroom after certain meals and he was understanding and a 1.5 year later he is still around! so those that accept you are the ones who truly care. Because your the one who is suffering in some way not them so they should be there to support you if they really care right?


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

> quote:I was recently dumped a few months back and I know it had alot to do with that fact I had IBS. I'm a good bf but I guess with having IBS I didn't go out as much with my ex or didn't go on trips or just in general hang out with her as much as I wanted to because of the constant urges and embarrassment. Over time this lead her to the fact that she couldn't apparently handle that kind of a relationship and wanted to do things(go out, movies, club, dinner) so she left me.I guess my question has anyone else dealt with this situation? I guess I don't feel worthy of dating anyone because I know having IBS over time would ruin any relationships I have.Miserable is an understatement.


Storyofmylifethusfar.


----------

